# wutever happened to dynamic brake lights and variable redline?



## colinexl (Mar 26, 2004)

Hi all, i read somewhere that the new 5 is suppose to have something called "dynamic brake lights" where the intensity of the brake lights vary with the amount of brakes applied. Also the redline limit is suppose to increase as the engine warms up or something. Are these features only in fairy tales or are they in the real world? :dunno:


----------



## Lomag (Jul 17, 2003)

I believe I have them both on my 545, built in Jan.

The variable redline I can see each morning as the car warms up. The white hash marks slowly go away as the engine warms up. As for the breaklights I haven't really tested it however the manual says they do exist. Maybe someone else can confirm.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

The brakes are called "Adaptive Brakes". As for the variable redline, the M3 has a feature that will increase the redline as the engine warms, but not the 5 Series.


----------



## Lomag (Jul 17, 2003)

330Cane said:


> The brakes are called "Adaptive Brakes". As for the variable redline, the M3 has a feature that will increase the redline as the engine warms, but not the 5 Series.


It sure does have variable red line. The white hash marks start around 4750 rpm and slowly go away as the engine warms up. I never push the engine too hard when its cold so I dont know if it acctually works or not but I'd assume it does.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

I never noticed them before. :dunno:


----------



## Lomag (Jul 17, 2003)

This car has lots of cool little things


----------



## colinexl (Mar 26, 2004)

HAhah yay.. Thanks for the info. When some do find out how this Adaptive Brake light works, can you tell me? thanks alot!


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

Lomag said:


> It sure does have variable red line. The white hash marks start around 4750 rpm and slowly go away as the engine warms up. I never push the engine too hard when its cold so I dont know if it acctually works or not but I'd assume it does.


That is pretty cool...


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

colinexl said:


> HAhah yay.. Thanks for the info. When some do find out how this Adaptive Brake light works, can you tell me? thanks alot!


Kind of hard to photograph. Do you want to go in the chase car to take pictures while the bimmer in front of you jumps on the brakes--hard--to activiate it?


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

The little red circle in the brakes illuminate during hard braking, otherwise they stay off.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

Tanning machine said:


> Kind of hard to photograph. Do you want to go in the chase car to take pictures while the bimmer in front of you jumps on the brakes--hard--to activiate it?


You couldn't just leave the car in park/neutral with the engine on and parking brake engaged, and then just jump on the brake pedal?


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

FenPhen said:


> You couldn't just leave the car in park/neutral with the engine on and parking brake engaged, and then just jump on the brake pedal?


Mebbe so, but I thought it also measured decelleration, not just brake pressure. Dunno. :dunno:


----------



## VANF (Oct 2, 2003)

I have a 545, Sept '03 production. It has the adaptive tail lights. Not sure how they work, but more lights are illuminated in a hard braking situation.

I did a test following my car with another driver and they do work. They might possibly help avoid a rear end collision, but only under very specific circumstances.


----------

